# Wake over LAN then Shutdown



## IH-Mitch (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm running Windows Server 2008 R2 which has my Active Directory/ DC on it. We would like to shutdown a few labs around 6pm each night to save energy. So the computers in these labs are running Windows 7 and connected to the domain. They are setup to go into "sleep mode" after not being used for a while. To get them all shut off remotely they must be awake right?

Is there a way to wake over lan via the command line, that way i could write a script to do it , or another way anyone recommends?

Shutting them down is no problem when they are awake.

My plan is to make a batch file for each of the labs, then add it to the task scheduler (on the server) then run it everyday at a specific time.


----------



## LagunaGTO (Jan 28, 2011)

You can script it to WOL. You just need to know the MAC addresses. Search Google and you will get various scripting based on how you want to do it (C, VB, Powershell). Just type in *wake over lan script*.


----------

